# 2021 Holiday Release - (2021.44.25.2 12/23/2022 8:45 PM CT) Will there be one? What are you expecting?



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

We are nearing that time again, Holiday software release time. It was noted by Elon that the 2020 should come with 🔥 🔥 , but I'm not sure we ever got anything but 💄.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328966577862172672
So what are your thoughts this year? Will we get a release? Will it be significant? Car sharing through the app? Profiles in the cloud? What else?


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

I would just be happy if I got my FSD, which I paid for 2 years ago.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

jrzapata said:


> I would just be happy if I got my FSD, which I paid for 2 years ago.


Santa can only deliver so much, so maybe we have to ask within reason . Sadly the FSD Megathread will remind you how scary it is, but I do understand those that have paid want to start to see something.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

After last year's debacle, I set the expectation at nothing.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I don't know whether to expect anything or not. My hope is that, if there is a holiday release, we just GET it; with no advance tweet from you know who.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't think there will be a special holiday release either. Last year was the turning point from people being happy to see it to people bitterly complaining about Tesla wasting dev time on it when they haven't delivered FSD yet.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

GDN said:


> Santa can only deliver so much, so maybe we have to ask within reason . Sadly the FSD Megathread will remind you how scary it is, but I do understand those that have paid want to start to see something.


Yeah, I truly wish there was a way to turn off the "newer" FSD and use it how it was pre-beta. Don't want to completely unsubscribe as I'm sure future versions will show SOME improvement and I don't want to go through the FSD score nightmare again.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> Yeah, I truly wish there was a way to turn off the "newer" FSD and use it how it was pre-beta. Don't want to completely unsubscribe as I'm sure future versions will show SOME improvement and I don't want to go through the FSD score nightmare again.


Do a camera calibration and it will revert to the previous AP/FSD for 50-100 miles AND until after you re-select the to turn on FSD-BB again.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> Do a camera calibration and it will revert to the previous AP/FSD for 50-100 miles AND until after you re-select the to turn on FSD-BB again.


Was hoping for more of an on/off switch.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Yeah, I truly wish there was a way to turn off the "newer" FSD and use it how it was pre-beta. Don't want to completely unsubscribe as I'm sure future versions will show SOME improvement and I don't want to go through the FSD score nightmare again.


From what I've seen in videos, if you use it only on the highway, it functionally behaves just like AP with Nav on Autopilot.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I don't think there will be a special holiday release either. Last year was the turning point from people being happy to see it to people bitterly complaining about Tesla wasting dev time on it when they haven't delivered FSD yet.


Well the other part was Elon saying the update is 2 parts 🔥 🔥 and that part 2 was coming soon. That was a year ago. We never got or found out what part 2 was 😂


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well the other part was Elon saying the update is 2 parts 🔥 🔥 and that part 2 was coming soon. That was a year ago. We never got or found out what part 2 was 😂


Elon time, just wait for it. Maybe the second half is for this year.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I expect nothing. But I would most like passenger profiles.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Last year was the turning point from people being happy to see it to people bitterly complaining about Tesla wasting dev time on it when they haven't delivered FSD yet.


That has always been the case.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

Same thing every year—we'll all get a holiday software release. It's whatever Elon promised was "coming soon" three years ago.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

I’ll put an integrated Zoom app on my wish list. My colleagues are probably tired of seeing the back of the display console. 

Hmm, I should paste a picture there. Or just my name in white letters.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

It's official…. Haha!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> It's official…. Haha!
> View attachment 40615


I see that this year will be 🧊🧊.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

you got cat quest, stock hype, and a test to see if you qualify to receive a half baked version of what you paid for 3 years ago. I still have an 86, so no chance for me to complete my sale. 

What is the timeline for FSD release, not beta, the FSD I paid for almost 3 1/2 years ago. Is there any chance they will ever ever release FSD, or even release the specs, of what it will be able to do and what will be expected by the driver. I never thought full self driving would require me to pay more attention then I have to, to drive the car myself. They have been accumulating big data for over five years now, but they still expect us to train the software, not Tesla employees. Or even have the software working before it is sold. How is this Automation, it feels more like driving with my dad at 15, or with my nagging ex-wife. This is not the future I paid for

Elon electrify Cuba.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> you got cat quest, stock hype, and a test to see if you qualify to receive a half baked version of what you paid for 3 years ago. I still have an 86, so no chance for me to complete my sale.
> 
> What is the timeline for FSD release, not beta, the FSD I paid for almost 3 1/2 years ago. Is there any chance they will ever ever release FSD, or even release the specs, of what it will be able to do and what will be expected by the driver. I never thought full self driving would require me to pay more attention then I have to, to drive the car myself. They have been accumulating big data for over five years now, but they still expect us to train the software, not Tesla employees. Or even have the software working before it is sold. How is this Automation, it feels more like driving with my dad at 15, or with my nagging ex-wife. This is not the future I paid for
> 
> Elon electrify Cuba.


Yeah, I absolutely love my Teslas but they really need to seriously consider offering the option for refunds.

Better yet, offer custom (ie cheaper) FSD options. I'd be fine with just AP as long they added the feature that would stop/go at signs/lights without needing intervention.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Yeah, I absolutely love my Teslas but they really need to seriously consider offering the option for refunds.
> 
> Better yet, offer custom (ie cheaper) FSD options. I'd be fine with just AP as long they added the feature that would stop/go at signs/lights without needing intervention.


Or allow early adopters at least one free transfer to a new vehicle. That way early adopters are not trading vehicles and never seeing the ripe fruit of their FSD payment. Also a good way to lock in for another Tesla purchase with the competition that is coming from other EV manufactures.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe what Elon meant by 🔥 was a dumpster 🔥 ?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

EpsilonKore said:


> Or allow early adopters at least one free transfer to a new vehicle. That way early adopters are not trading vehicles and never seeing the ripe fruit of their FSD payment. Also a good way to lock in for another Tesla purchase with the competition that is coming from other EV manufactures.


I used to be part of that "offer a transfer option", not any more.

I can see a transfer option as just a gimmick to get people into buying a new car. It'd likely have a limitation to sucker people like they've been doing with these constant FSD price increases. "Put an order in within the next month and we'll transfer your FSD purchase to your next vehicle, otherwise stick with the steaming pile of nothing we've been giving you in return for your FSD purchase.*"

*even after your transfer, we'll continue to give you a big pile of nothing, but you'll have a shiny new car to show off your nothing!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> constant FSD price increases.


I believe the last one was Oct 2020.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Not expecting anything at this point (4-5 years in). The 3/Y have done their job of turning a visionary boutique manufacturer into a budding econobox appliance manufacturer and the cars and industry shift reflect this. 
The popularity of Teslas cheaper EVs is of course generally a good thing. 

Re software... October builds reign supreme as we near mid-Dec. Where is v11? GUI unification, custimization? Where is a decent Chromium based browser with public AP authentication? Where are more bug fixes (pick from the heap of bugs raised since 2017)? Where is HWv4, a retrofit and a supporting sensor suite?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Latest rumor is that it will bring the new S/X UI to the rest of the cars


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468514120567717895


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

TrevP said:


> Latest rumor is that it will bring the new S/X UI to the rest of the cars
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468514120567717895


More evidence just surfaced


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TrevP said:


> More evidence just surfaced
> 
> View attachment 40627


That list sounds like a vehicle refresh, not just UI.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

shareef777 said:


> That list sounds like a vehicle refresh, not just UI.


They don't do unique software UIs just for a new model year. The rest is hardware for sure


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TrevP said:


> They don't do unique software UIs just for a new model year. The rest is hardware for sure


Wondering if the new UI may be limited to an upcoming 3/Y refresh (similar to the new UI of the S/X).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Perscitus said:


> The 3/Y have done their job of turning a visionary boutique manufacturer into a budding econobox appliance manufacturer and the cars and industry shift reflect this.


Econobox?


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Old 2017/2018 discussions on this iChris93, you should remember. No point discussing it further.

Back on topic - that Netherlands sheet also appears to indicate AMD Ryzen based MCUs for the EU masses! Makes sense given that most 3/Ys sold across EMEA nowadays are MiC units until the MiG ones (like that pre-production Y spotted sometime back) start to supply end users.


----------



## wellerjohn (May 16, 2019)

jrzapata said:


> I would just be happy if I got my FSD, which I paid for 2 years ago.


You and me both! The beta is worthless at this point.


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

Dear Santa Musk: All I want for Christmas is for you to update all the current software updates to everyone in the fleet. Merry Christmas from a grateful Elf...


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

rrollens said:


> Dear Santa Musk: All I want for Christmas is for you to update all the current software updates to everyone in the fleet. Merry Christmas from a grateful Elf...


Well, on the sixth day of Christmas my favorite car company gave to me, a stocking full of coal and no partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

rrollens said:


> Well, on the sixth day of Christmas my favorite car company gave to me, a stocking full of coal and no partridge in a pear tree!


On the fifth day of Christmas (See above)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Holiday update is 2021.44.25. Pics courtesy of teslascope on Twitter


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Impressive! Maybe the single biggest update since v9 was introduced?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Now this is a proper update 🔥


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Aww man! I just got 44.6 today, I'm going to have to wait a long time for this update now...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Pics in action on a Model 3 (same source)


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Very nice - several I could care less about, but auto seat heaters and blind spot cameras are both very nice.

Wondering if they've integrated this into the 10.8 beta and that is part of the delay for it this week.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> auto seat heaters


Hopefully done well.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Did cards go away?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Needsdecaf said:


> Did cards go away?


No, it clearly states the windshield wiper card still comes up when you tap the washer button


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Better than expected, some actual new useful features, I was expecting the would be releasing warm weather updates about now.

I think they are starting to see how to enhance the driving experience in a smart ev. I just got 44.6. As usual I think all of these new features will be half-baked prototypes. But I think they can be turned into world class features. The cars have an amazing vision system. I just don’t think it’s ready for FSD, but it certainly could provide the drivers with a lot more additional information with better video stitching and video overlays with the navigation.

Since it is clear that Tesla will rely on the driver to be fully in control for the foreseeable future, hopefully 2022 will be the year of the enhanced driver experience, and luxury trims. I am still hoping they will announce their ergonomic environmental design studio, filled with artists, architects, HMO specialists, and No F’in AI or Right angles allowed. As completion start connecting batteries to motors most of the Tesla advantages will be instantly their‘s, from instant torque, to enhance crumple zones for safety, and minimal maintenance. Tesla will need to accelerate in 1.9 second fashion, their style, luxury, comfort, driver assistants and fit and finish. I want my Conte Moto.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

TrevP said:


> No, it clearly states the windshield wiper card still comes up when you tap the washer button


Yeah, I read that, but not sure what that really means.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

I hope the auto seat heaters work better than the auto wipers.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JustTheTip said:


> I hope the auto seat heaters work better than the auto wipers.


I know where you are coming from when you say that, but truly my wipers have been very good for the last year and a half or so.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

GDN said:


> I know where you are coming from when you say that, but truly my wipers have been very good for the last year and a half or so.


It has gotten much, much better, but now and then my wipers go full-speed for no reason. Still. 😅😂


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> It has gotten much, much better, but now and then my wipers go full-speed for no reason. Still. 😅😂


Now and then? I'd KILL for Now and Then. My wipers have three modes. Off, feigned nochalance, and hyperoverreaction.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's the light show in the Model 3/Y


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473421711970385923


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Here's the light show in the Model 3/Y
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473421711970385923


Missing those doors. *sigh*


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Here's the light show in the Model 3/Y
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473421711970385923


Needs to take advantage of power trunk!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Needs to take advantage of power trunk!


Not standard on all 3s, though should/could be included in the Ys.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

JustTheTip said:


> I hope the auto seat heaters work better than the auto wipers.


Yeah. On the plus side, fewer inputs to managing the seat heat equation. I'm disappointed it requires auto HVAC since that uses way too much fan in my opinion.

More importantly, I thought seat heat was recommended as an alternative to HVAC for saving energy (heat the body not the air). Why would they design this with shared auto?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'll give them hope on the seats, however they can't get standard HVAC - almost always in traditional cars and what I would like is heat to come out the floor because it will heat the feet and then rise.  Even the coldest temps when the heat kicks on it comes primarily through the dash vents. Maybe the Californians need to experience more cold weather to know how to program them.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> I'll give them hope on the seats, however they can't get standard HVAC - almost always in traditional cars and what I would like is heat to come out the floor because it will heat the feet and then rise. Even the coldest temps when the heat kicks on it comes primarily through the dash vents. Maybe the Californians need to experience more cold weather to know how to program them.


This is my periodic opportunity to again wish the auto HVAC allowed setting a range of temperatures. I don't need it to be _exactly _71 F; I'd like it to give me heat if it's below 66 F and air conditioning above 74 F, or something like that.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

DocScott said:


> This is my periodic opportunity to again wish the auto HVAC allowed setting a range of temperatures. I don't need it to be _exactly _71 F; I'd like it to give me heat if it's below 66 F and air conditioning above 74 F, or something like that.


What does it give you between 66 and 74?


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

GDN said:


> What does it give you between 66 and 74?


I think nothing. You're all good between 66 and 74.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

ateslik said:


> I think nothing. You're all good between 66 and 74.


Everyone likes it a little different, but I usually want one or the other on. Need a fan blowing to keep some air stirred up at a minimum. I believe it is easy enough to know what it should be doing, compare the desired temp with the temp outside and a few other variables perhaps. To say the least, GM and Ford I know have been doing this pretty well for 20 years. So once again - should have been pretty simple day 1 for Tesla. Unfortunately they still don't have it right.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

DocScott said:


> This is my periodic opportunity to again wish the auto HVAC allowed setting a range of temperatures. I don't need it to be _exactly _71 F; I'd like it to give me heat if it's below 66 F and air conditioning above 74 F, or something like that.


That's exactly what I have now though. I have my vehicle set to 70º and have never touched it since I bought the car. Only thing I do is turn it off if I'm driving with the windows open in the summer.

On topic: it's past Tue and I still didn't get my 🔥


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> What does it give you between 66 and 74?


Depends on what the ambient temperature is.

I agree with @DocScott - I'd like to be able to say "turn on the heat if below 66, turn on the AC if above 74, and just use vent if anywhere in-between".

I can't stand the thought of wasting electricity on either heating or AC if the temp is in my "comfortable" range, so I just end up setting the climate control manually all the time.


----------



## Macguy (Jul 25, 2021)

Madmolecule said:


> you got cat quest, stock hype, and a test to see if you qualify to receive a half baked version of what you paid for 3 years ago. I still have an 86, so no chance for me to complete my sale.
> 
> What is the timeline for FSD release, not beta, the FSD I paid for almost 3 1/2 years ago. Is there any chance they will ever ever release FSD, or even release the specs, of what it will be able to do and what will be expected by the driver. I never thought full self driving would require me to pay more attention then I have to, to drive the car myself. They have been accumulating big data for over five years now, but they still expect us to train the software, not Tesla employees. Or even have the software working before it is sold. How is this Automation, it feels more like driving with my dad at 15, or with my nagging ex-wife. This is not the future I paid for
> 
> Elon electrify Cuba.


An AI neural network requires extensive training. The very nature of driving with its innumerable possible events makes training an enormous task. In the case of FSD this is being done by simulations and analysis of real time data collected from the Teslas on the road. A lot of that data requires humans to determine what things and situations are which I believe is called labeling, basically requiring human labor by dozens of people. It is expected that Project Dojo will take over much of this task using its enormous supercomputing capability (Exa flop/sec machine). During AI Day it was said that Dojo will become operational next year. The approach Tesla is taking to attain true FSD requires real life data which means collecting huge amounts of data for what is becoming years. No bunch of Tesla employees could ever generate that kind of driving experience data. I know of no other company that is approaching self driving the way Tesla is, by vision only without radar or lasers or limiting geo-fencing.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Holiday release starts tomorrow night assuming no major bugs (so 2 weeks from tomorrow 😂)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473778335390048265


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Holiday release starts tomorrow night assuming no major bugs (so 2 weeks from tomorrow 😂)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473778335390048265


Just in time for me to be getting 44.6. 😂


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Provided everything is ok and no significant bugs are found


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Blind spot camera in action and a nice shot of the subtle improvements to where the speedometer is, gear placement, AP icon, and more!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JustTheTip said:


> Just in time for me to be getting 44.6. 😂


Yep, wife's Y just got 44.6 🤦‍♂️


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JustTheTip said:


> Just in time for me to be getting 44.6. 😂


Rumor has it that this is a prerequisite for the holiday update - so you might be on the right path.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/rmfdk9


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Did they grab those icons from PalmOS?!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Macguy said:


> An AI neural network requires extensive training. The very nature of driving with its innumerable possible events makes training an enormous task. In the case of FSD this is being done by simulations and analysis of real time data collected from the Teslas on the road. A lot of that data requires humans to determine what things and situations are which I believe is called labeling, basically requiring human labor by dozens of people. It is expected that Project Dojo will take over much of this task using its enormous supercomputing capability (Exa flop/sec machine). During AI Day it was said that Dojo will become operational next year. The approach Tesla is taking to attain true FSD requires real life data which means collecting huge amounts of data for what is becoming years. No bunch of Tesla employees could ever generate that kind of driving experience data. I know of no other company that is approaching self driving the way Tesla is, by vision only without radar or lasers or limiting geo-fencing.


ha ha. If it takes humans seven senses to navigate, Tesla's dojo will do it with one. 
they are just figuring this out now, I purchased it 3 years ago
they still have never addressed liability for FSD, Elon's big brain never thought of that
it also appears that they are only using historical data for for trim only, I am amazed that it seems surprised on major Atlanta highways exchanges, as I have been training the computers for a while. The roads have thousands of Teslas on it daily but my car appears to be using vision only to navigate. I thought they would be using a combination of "Pre-Vision" the historical data collected by teslas, vision, radar, temp, humidity etc. My car seems surprised every time.

hooefully I will get the Christmas update. They seemed to forget that testing might be helpful, then they need to get it to their shills, then I might have it for valentines


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

JWardell said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/rmfdk9


At first I was impressed, but now I'm like what?
I thought it was the rearview camera, but as the left Blindspot camera. You would think it would be the right Blindspot camera as the is in a right turn only lane. Or I thought that was the permanent rearview camera since it was placed behind the car. Why they can't put the three camera views, surrounding the car I don't know. Also in my opinion the whole top of the left screen is wasted. The charging bar is pretty much useless. The range should be on the car roof glass in the HMI. Since that space is not really used.

also the temperature setpoint indicators are still the worst I've ever seen. All it displays is the setpoint. It does not give you any indication when it meets the setpoint. Many times when the weather is in transition, I cannot tell if the HVAC is trying to meet it for thanks it has met it. The HMI could still use how many improvements. In addition to outside temperature can we get a little weather and maybe even a forecast on the top bar. Or forecast for the route if it's been plugged into navigation. Let's use the super computer. Otherwise I think they're going to just use the computer as a bitcoin mining machine. Elon has not made enough money, to hear someone whine that he has paid the most taxes of anyone in the history of mankind is the weakest crap I've ever heard. What he's saying is he has made the most money, of any person in the history of mankind, why should anyone feel sorry for him. I'm so tired of him whining about California, regulators, taxes, when he just needs to back up some of his promises and deliver what I've paid for years ago. Without California, their regulations, there would be no Tesla. Ungrateful little brat

His recent comments on nuclear power, we're stupid, uninformed, and then he instantly contradicted it by saying you could do more with solar. He did not factor in maintaining a nuclear power site for the half-life of radiation into the present worth calculation.

when will the premium connectivity that I pay for start to be premium. (Another thing I was not told when I ordered mine)


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> him whining


Don't think he's alone here...


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

So many bad decisions here. I suspect I will hold off from installing this version for a long, long time.


The left panel dedicated to FSD visualizations appears to have grown yet again, at the expense of the map and back-up camera. This is utterly pointless. I never use the visualizations, and definitely have no use for them when in reverse.
The speedometer font has gotten lighter. It's the most important thing on the screen at any given time, but for some reason they've decided to make it harder to read at a glance or in your peripheral vision.
Why did they provide the option to place icons for games, theater, caraoke, browser and toy box - things that can't be used when the car is in gear - on the screen at all times, yet remove quick access to seat heaters and front/rear defrosters, which is very useful? And we can't add those useful items back?
The blind spot camera addition is the only thing I was really interested in, but now that I see that it pops up at the bottom of the screen, I'll pass. I don't want to have to look practically at my lap when making a lane change. Have it appear, very large, over the map. I'd be willing to give up my map for a few seconds to have a good blind spot view.
It's not yet clear if the cards display is gone or not, but if it is, I'll be very upset. I like keeping tabs on how long my current trip is taking and what my energy consumption is, and also like to be able to check tire pressure quickly right after I get moving, before the tires are warm.
I have no interest in auto seat heaters. I hate being hot, but leave my seat warmers on 2 almost all the time, simply because they feel good on my back. In cold weather I might briefly switch them to 3, and in hot weather to 1, but usually leave them on 2.
The only thing I like here is the return of the black bar at the bottom, but that's not enough to make up for everything else. Tesla, you really need to hire some people who know how to design a UI.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

evannole said:


> So many bad decisions here. I suspect I will hold off from installing this version for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> The left panel dedicated to FSD visualizations appears to have grown yet again, at the expense of the map and back-up camera. This is utterly pointless. I never use the visualizations, and definitely have no use for them when in reverse.
> ...


~ FSD visualizations can be adjusted for enhanced or standard size.
~ Speedometer is bigger and top left for easy viewing.
~ The blind spot camera is clear and on the left for easy viewing (I don't see the need for it anyway because: 1. I rarely drive myself anymore, and 2. I could just look at the traffic visualization on the screen and see if a car is there).
~ Card display is not gone.
~ Auto seat heaters can be set manually as needed.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I, for one, am willing to try out the new UI before complaining about the new UI.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

If I could revert to the old one after trying the new one, I'd agree. But that is not an option, and so far I don't like what I see.


FRC said:


> I, for one, am willing to try out the new UI before complaining about the new UI.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

With the current UI it really bugs me that the D is right above the headlight symbol and turns blue on AP. At a glance it always looks like the brights are on until you really look and focus on what the blue symbol actually is. It's great that they've fixed that design error on the new UI. :thumbsup:

AP ON symbol should be a lot more visually clear than a tiny steering wheel pic changing color. That seems to be unchanged


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The jury is still out if this is indeed version 11 but here are a few more screenshots that came from Reddit (post deleted). 
If all goes well this should start deploying to the fleet tonight.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

TrevP said:


> The jury is still out if this is indeed version 11 but here are a few more screenshots that came from Reddit (post deleted).
> If all goes well this should start deploying to the fleet tonight.
> 
> View attachment 40783
> ...


Oh no. This doesn't look good for still having the trips card overlay. Too much focus on automatic, no thinking driving, I think.

I do appreciate that the drive mode thing is across the top and that they've moved current speed away from set speed.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I’m really going to miss the ability to SWIPE the cards to see TIRE PRESSURE and WH consumption quickly. I’m pretty surprised that they have now buried those in a settings menu.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Can someone please explain how to activate the Christmas light show for the Model 3/Y? Thanks!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Can someone please explain how to activate the Christmas light show for the Model 3/Y? Thanks!


need the new update. Then it looks like it's from the toy box.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> need the new update. Then it looks like it's from the toy box.


Also, you need the updated headlights. My 2018 won't be enabled, but my wife's 2021 will. Not sure when the delineation occurred.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> Also, you need the updated headlights. My 2018 won't be enabled, but my wife's 2021 will. Not sure when the delineation occurred.


I noticed in the videos that have surfaced that the new headlights were definitely shown with each of the smaller lights being activated individually. I hoped this wouldn't exclude the older cars, but that we might just not get as much light dancing.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think this Tweet is a good indicator of the holiday update pushing tonight…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474144811951214592


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> need the new update. Then it looks like it's from the toy box.


Just installed 2021.44.6 a few hours ago. Is this the version? I only saw Santa Mode but not sure where to look for the light show.

Tried plugging into the wall charger and then press the charger button ten times according to the Model X Easter egg instructions. Nothing happened.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Just installed 2021.44.6 a few hours ago. Is this the version?


nope. Just setting you up for the big one.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Just installed 2021.44.6 a few hours ago. Is this the version? I only saw Santa Mode but not sure where to look for the light show.
> 
> Tried plugging into the wall charger and then press the charger button ten times according to the Model X Easter egg instructions. Nothing happened.


Nope 😞


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> I noticed in the videos that have surfaced that the new headlights were definitely shown with each of the smaller lights being activated individually. I hoped this wouldn't exclude the older cars, but that we might just not get as much light dancing.


I can't find it; but a post here indicated that only the updated headlights would qualify. They even showed the difference between the old and new headlights.


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

Keep the light shows and other gimmicks.. I'll take horsepower bump any day!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

It's started!

44.x is being updated.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks like it is on its way - with a .2 bug fix - the early testing must not have gone so well.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Light show in action.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

airbutchie said:


> I can confirm that my 3rd party power frunk and trunk (from TeslaOffer) doesn't open/close during the Christmas Light Show... If anyone has Hannshow or another 3rd party power frunk/trunk, does it open/close during the light show? With that said, my auto present lighted door handles (also from TeslaOffer) did swivel open/close, as part of the show... Just an FYI...


I believe the trunk did nothing in the video I saw yesterday of a 3 or Y, only did lights and windows.

I have Hannshow trunk/frunk and although I can open/close the trunk from the touch screen, can only open the frunk, which wouldn't look good in a light show. Since the stock power trunk opens & closes the same way, I'm hoping there's a hook in the API to at least do the trunk.


----------



## airbutchie (Sep 1, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I believe the trunk did nothing in the video I saw yesterday of a 3 or Y, only did lights and windows.
> 
> I have Hannshow trunk/frunk and although I can open/close the trunk from the touch screen, can only open the frunk, which wouldn't look good in a light show. Since the stock power trunk opens & closes the same way, I'm hoping there's a hook in the API to at least do the trunk.


Hey Rick.. thanks for the info… however, if you watch the video towards the end, all the power trunks opened for each vehicle… it's very subtle, but noticeable…


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This Holiday Thread has served its purpose. We are now getting new specific feature talk in multiple threads.

This thread is now locked and discussion of the new v11/Holiday release should continue in the official SW thread found here: v10 / v11 Holiday release.

Some specific posts from this thread discussing new features have been moved / merged into the official SW thread linked above.

Specific v11 release talk begins in Post 41 of that thread.


----------

